# Relais mit Goldkontakten - Kontaktbelastung



## Onkel Dagobert (2 November 2021)

Ich habe vier Lüftungsgeräte vor mit, alle Baujahr 2000. Leider hat man sämtliche analoge 0..10V Ausgangssignale über Relaiskontakte geschaltet. Umschaltungen für Frostschutz und Notbedienebenen wurden damit über reine Hardware realisiert. Bei manchen Signalen sind zwei, drei Wechsler in Reihe geschaltet. Nach gut zwanzig Jahren zeigen sich die zu erwartenden sporadischen Probleme mit den Kontaktwiderständen. Ich bin gerade dabei, mir das näher an zu sehen. Wenn es sich bestätigt, würde ich die Standard-Relais gegen welche mit Goldkontakten austauschen. Es handelt sich um gesteckte Finder mit 4 Wechslern. Allerdings sind einige der Kontakte auch in normalen 24VDC-Steuerzweigen verdrahtet. Dass deren Goldschicht nach den ersten Fünkchen dahin ist, ist mir bekannt. Aber erfüllen diese Kontakte dennoch längerfristig ihren Dienst? Oder sollte ich besser wieder Relais mit Standardkontakten einsetzen? Immerhin gab es ja auch damit zwanzig Jahre lang keine auffällige Probleme.


----------



## JSEngineering (2 November 2021)

Moin Onkel Dagobert,

also Finder schreibt dazu:



> Mittlerer Lastbereich bei dem
> nach wenigen Schaltspielen
> die Hartvergoldung abgetragen
> ist und die Eigenschaften
> ...



Bedeutet also, daß die Basis ein "normaler" AgNi-Kontakt ist, somit kann der meiner Meinung nach "normal" weiter genutzt werden, wie Du das auch vor hast:



> AgNi:
> Silbernickelkontakt
> · Standardkontaktmaterial beieiner Vielzahl von Relais –
> Schaltaufgaben
> ...



Quelle: https://www.finder-relais.net/de/Finder-technische-erlaeuterungen-de.pdf, Seite 321


----------



## PN/DP (2 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Leider hat man sämtliche analoge 0..10V Ausgangssignale über Relaiskontakte geschaltet.


Da wird die Mindestlast (Mindest-Schaltstrom) der Kontakte nicht erreicht, wodurch die bei "normalen" Kontakten mit der Zeit entstehende Oxidschicht nicht durchbrochen wird (kein Selbstreinigungseffekt). Da empfiehlt sich der Einsatz von Goldkontakten, weil die nicht oxidieren (sind aber anfällig gegen Ablagerungen bei schwankender Luftfeuchtigkeit).



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bei manchen Signalen sind zwei, drei Wechsler in Reihe geschaltet.


Da schaltet nur 1 Kontakt unter Last und die anderen ohne Last - also wieder Mindestlast nicht erreicht. Im schlimmsten Fall sind es immer dieselben Kontakte, die ohne Last schalten. Daran wird man wohl kaum was ändern können.

Wenn ein vergoldeter Relaiskontakt immer soviel Strom schaltet, daß die Vergoldung abgetragen wird, dann müssten die Eigenschaften des übrig bleibenden AgNi-Kontaktes auch ausreichend sein. Das Relais wird normal weiter funktionieren.

Harald


----------



## rlw (2 November 2021)

Hallo,
wir haben seit vielen Jahren gute Erfahrungen mit den Analog-Schaltern von ATR gemacht.
z.B.
Analogschalter


----------



## Kabeläffle (2 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Immerhin gab es ja auch damit zwanzig Jahre lang keine auffällige Probleme.


Relais, die >20 Jahre keine Probleme gemacht haben, würde ich nicht durch „neue“ Technik ersetzen.


----------



## rlw (2 November 2021)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Relais, die >20 Jahre keine Probleme gemacht haben, würde ich nicht durch „neue“ Technik ersetzen.


Relais von heute sind nicht mehr die Relais von vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Kabeläffle (2 November 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Ralais von heute sind nicht mehr die Relais von vor 20 Jahren.


Ob dann Elektronik „von heute“ die Lösung ist?


----------



## rlw (2 November 2021)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Ob dann Elektronik „von heute“ die Lösung ist?


Auch wieder war.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 November 2021)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Ob dann Elektronik „von heute“ die Lösung ist?



Aber schon sehr interessant. Solche Analog-Schalter mit Wechsler habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen. Im Prinzip ist die Elektronik von heute aber sehr zuverlässig. Probleme gibt es eher bei der Verfügbarkeit. Fehlende Chips bedrohen inzwischen ganze Industriezweige.

Das vermutete Kontaktproblem hat sich zunächst nicht bestätigt. Zumindest habe ich keinen konkreten Hinweis darauf gefunden. Allerdings ist bei der Anlage, an der es sporadisch Probleme gibt, an beiden Danfoss-Frequenzumrichtern FC102 das Bezugspotenzial (Klemme 55) nicht aufgelegt. Ich weiß nicht, wieso so etwas überhaupt funktioniert. Der Kaltleiteranschluss ist ebenso unklar. Der Zuluft-FU läuft alle paar Wochen mal für ein paar Stunden völlig unbegründet auf Min-Drehzahl. Wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, muss ich bei abgeschalteter Anlage noch mal die Kabel verfolgen, die im Innern der Geräte verlegt sind.

Ach ja, an besagter Anlage wurden vor ein paar Jahren die FUs erneuert. Bei den anderen gleichartigen Anlagen sind noch VLTs verbaut, bei denen auch die Klemme 55 belegt ist.


----------



## Kabeläffle (2 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist die Elektronik von heute aber sehr zuverlässig.


Das ist eine sehr mutige Formulierung!

Selbst „hochwertige“ teure Industrie-Elektronik lebt oft nicht viel länger, als die Gewährleistung ist.
Gewisse Geräteserien machen nach 2-3 Jahren schlapp, während im Schrank nebenan 40 Jahre alte Teile ununterbrochen ihren Dienst tun.
Bei der Beleuchtungstechnik bekommst du x-Tausend Stunden garantiert. Wenn die Lampe dann nach der Hälfte ausfällt, gibt es meist auch den Hersteller nicht mehr…


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 November 2021)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Wenn die Lampe dann nach der Hälfte ausfällt, gibt es meist auch den Hersteller nicht mehr…


Bzw. er hat umfirmiert 🤐


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 November 2021)

Natürlich gibt es auch Schrott. Ich dachte an die Steuergeräte in meinem Auto und an all die Rechentechnik um mich herum. Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber dass einmal der Rechner vor mir kaputt geht, kommt mir gar nicht in den Sinn, Festplatten mal ausgenommen. Viel des Guten ist ganz einfach selbstverständlich geworden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 November 2021)

Es war kein Kontaktproblem, ich war wohl auf der falschen Fährte. Die beiden Frequenzumrichter der Anlage wurden vor etwa drei Jahren durch neue ersetzt. Das Spannungs-Stellsignal war fälschlicherweise als Strom-Stellsignal angeklemmt. Der zugehörige Bereichsschalter stand jedoch korrekt auf "off" (Spannung). In einem gewissen Stellbereich funktionierte das zufällig auch. Aufgefallen war das im normalen Betrieb zunächst nicht, da eine externe Volumenstromregelung dennoch korrekt arbeitete. Jetzt hatte man die Volumenstrom-Sollwerte verändert, wodurch nachts im Ruhebetrieb ab und zu das Spannungssignal zusammenbrach und der FU auf seiner Minimaldrehzahl lief.
Zudem war der Kaltleiter an einem digitalen Eingang angeklemmt.

Der Austausch wurde damals von einem "Danfoss Systempartner" ausgeführt.


----------

